

Launch conference is giving away 1000 free tickets to startups - oguz
http://launchmedia.ticketleap.com/launch/

======
oguz
From the site:

"We're giving away the first 1,000 tickets to the event for free to startups
with under $500k in money raised and under 10 employees. There is a $1
processing fee."

